# دايمًا حافظلي أكلي عمرة ... ما كسر قلبي



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2009)

:11: *...* :16_14_21: *...*:16_4_16: *...*:16_4_9: *...*:36_33_7: *...*:16_4_9: *...*:16_4_16: *...*:16_14_21: *...* :11:​ 





*مزمور 124 : 7 *​ 
*انْفَلَتَتْ *
*أَنْفُسُـــــنَا مِثْــــلَ *
*الْعُصْفُورِ مِنْ فَخِّ الصَّيَّادِينَ. *
*الفـــــخُّ انْكَسَــــرَ وَنَــحْــنُ انـفـلَـتـنــــا. *​ 




​ 




*عصفور وطاير بسبح ربي*​ 
*معنديش مكان فيه أخزِّن أكـلي*
 
*كل يوم بآخد أكلي من يد إليِّ خلقني*

*دايمًا حافظلي أكلي عمرة ما كسر قلبي*

*مرة ناشف مرة طري بيديني إليِّ يناسبني*

*لبسي ألوانه نقية تفصيل مُصمم أزياء َكوني*

*عمري مالقتش ميَّة بيسقيني من َمخازنـه ربي*​



*رنِّم ونغِّم مثلي أيها الإنسان*​ 
*إنت في إيد مصمم الكون الفنان*​ 
*ُأنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان*​ 
*تهتم ليه إنظر إتكالي عل خالق الأكـوان*​ 
*بأعلن عن مجده وعمري ما نِمت مرة جعان*​ 
*ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان*​ 
*عايش مطمِّن. إلهي حي. وعمري ما لقيته نعسـان*​ 


*تعالى خذ منه حرية*​ 
*يعطيلك غفران للخطية*​ 
*تبرير ومجد وتنال العطيـة*​ 
*ثق فية ده أقواله دايمًا شهيـة*​ 
*كلامه عظيم كل عطاياه سماويـة*​ 
*حتى لو قلبك ضعيف هو محبته قوية*​ 
*مش هتحني ظهرك ومعاه مفيش عبودية*​ 






:11: *...* :16_4_16: *...*:16_4_9: *...*:36_1_66: *...*:16_4_9: *...*:16_4_16: *...* :11:​ 






*صورة من النهيسي وتعليق من fredyyy*​ 
*أذكر تعبير أثَّر فيك*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*مرة ناشف مرة طري بيديني إليِّ يناسبني​*
الله


منتهى الروعه

كل تأملاتكم رووووعه جدا


عجبنى جدا هذا الموضوع .....

ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 نوفمبر 2009)

> *إنت في إيد مصمم الكون الفنان
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان
> 
> 
> عايش مطمِّن. إلهي حي. وعمري ما لقيته نعسـان
> ​*



*في كل مرة بدخل فيها موضوع لحضرتك ببقي عارفة اني هخرج بتعزية كبيرة وسلام في نفسي و اعجاب بالاسلوب والطريقة 
بس هنا انا استمتعت جدا باليبتين دول 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *مرة ناشف مرة طري بيديني إليِّ يناسبني​*
> 
> الله​
> 
> ...


 


*البركة فيك يا صاحب الصورة *

*صورة حرَّكت قلبي ... كيف يُفكِّر الانسان بالمُقارنة بالعصفور *

*شكرًا يا صاحب الصورة الجميلة ... النهيسي*


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> > *إنت في إيد مصمم الكون الفنان*
> >
> > *ُأنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان*​
> > *ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان*
> ...


 

*شكرًا أختنا* rgaa luswa

*على تقديرك وعلى تأثير الكلام عليكِ *

*هو ده الهدف من تعظيم الرب في أعيُن الآخرين *

*يارب بأرفع المجد ليك وحدك يا زارع الكلام في فمي المجد ليك وحدك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 نوفمبر 2009)

روعة روعة روعة روعة
روعة روعة روعة
روعة روعة
روعة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 نوفمبر 2009)

> *أنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان*





> *تهتم ليه إنظر إتكالي عل خالق الأكـوان*
> ​*بأعلن عن مجده وعمري ما نِمت مرة جعان*
> ​*ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان*
> ​*عايش مطمِّن. إلهي حي. وعمري ما لقيته نعسـان*
> ​


​
حقيقى ربنا حافظنا وعارف احتياجاتنا وبيعطيها لنا فى معادها المناسب والى يناسبنا
رائع يا فريدى
وميرسى لصورة النهيسى وللكلمات الجميله دى
​


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> روعة روعة روعة روعة
> 
> روعة روعة روعة
> روعة روعة
> ...


 


*شكرًا على تشريفك للموضوع *

*وربنا يبعت الأكل للصغنون ميكو يوم بيوم*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*بجد كلمات في منتهي الجمال*
*شكرا استاذي فريدي*
*وشكرا استاذي النهيسي*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## صوت الرب (5 نوفمبر 2009)

روووووووووعة يا مشرفنا الغالي
ألله لا يحرمنا من كتاباتك 
بتستاهل أحلى تقييم


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حقيقى ربنا حافظنا وعارف احتياجاتنا وبيعطيها لنا فى معادها المناسب والى يناسبنا*
> *رائع يا فريدى*
> *وميرسى لصورة النهيسى وللكلمات الجميله دى*​


 

*الرب يملأ قلبك بالسلام من جهه المستقبل *

*رائع أنك تثق في الرب يعطينا ما يناسبنا في وقتِه المناسب*


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بجد كلمات في منتهي الجمال*
> 
> *شكرا استاذي فريدي*
> *وشكرا استاذي النهيسي*
> ...


 


*شكرًا* Roka_Jesus

*على مرورك وتشجيعك ... الرب يُأمن مستقبلك ويرعاك*


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> روووووووووعة يا مشرفنا الغالي
> ألله لا يحرمنا من كتاباتك
> بتستاهل أحلى تقييم


 

*شكرًا صوت الرب على تشريفك للموضوع *

*ربنا يباركك ويمتعك بسلامه ويضمن لك خير المستقبل *


----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2009)

> *كلامه عظيم كل عطاياه سماويـة*​
> *حتى لو قلبك ضعيف هو محبته قوية*​
> *مش هتحني ظهرك ومعاه مفيش عبودية*​



اكيد العاده كلمات فوق الوصف 

رووووووووووووووعه جداااااااااااااااااا

يا مبدع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الاكتر من رااااااااااااااااائع 

شكراااااااااااااا على الكلمات المعزيه 

يا فريدى 

وشكراااااااااااااااااا على الصوره 

يا نهيسى ​


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> اكيد العاده كلمات فوق الوصف ​
> رووووووووووووووعه جداااااااااااااااااا​
> يا مبدع ​
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الاكتر من رااااااااااااااااائع ​
> ...


 

*شكرًا ليكي أختنا  كاندي *

*على تشريفك للموضوع ... وإله كل تعزية يملأ قلبك بالسلام*

*على فكرة الصورة الموجودة في توقيعك فيها كلام كتير *

*منتظر منك إشارة البدأ *


----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا ليكي أختنا  كاندي *
> 
> *على تشريفك للموضوع ... وإله كل تعزية يملأ قلبك بالسلام*
> 
> ...



ده شىء يسعدنى 

واكيد يسعدنا كلنا نقرا كلماتك الجميله 

اللى كلها تعزيه 

فى انتظار كلماتك  الجميله  ذات الالوان  المنسقه الجميله
​


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> ده شىء يسعدنى ​
> 
> واكيد يسعدنا كلنا نقرا كلماتك الجميله ​
> اللى كلها تعزيه ​
> فى انتظار كلماتك الجميله ذات الالوان المنسقه الجميله​


 


*وهو كذلك *

*يارب إديني كلام حلو ومُعزي *


----------



## محامي مسيحي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

عمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان​
كلمات في غاية الروعة استاذنا الحبيب
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (5 نوفمبر 2009)

إنت في إيد مصمم الكون الفنان


ُأنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان


تهتم ليه إنظر إتكالي عل خالق الأكـوان

شى غريب بجد اخى فريدى كلامتك تلمس قلبى 
فعلا مايخرج من القلب يدخل القلب اخى الحبيب جدا 

نعم هذا هو الهنا الحنون اذن ممن اخاف ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الياس السرياني (6 نوفمبر 2009)

عمره ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطان

استاذي الحبيب فريدي
لا أملك سوى أن أضيف "روعة" أخرى على الروعات الكثيرة السابقة
بجد كلامك يدخل القلب دون طرق بابه
الرب يبارك فيك...


----------



## tasoni queena (6 نوفمبر 2009)

> رنِّم ونغِّم مثلي أيها الإنسان
> 
> 
> إنت في إيد مصمم الكون الفنان
> ...



رائع يااستاذ فريدى

كلمات معبرة ورائعة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*جميل جميل جميل بجد
تسلم ايدك استاذى العزيز
ربى يسعدك ويبارك تعب خدمتك

*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*ُأنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان


تهتم ليه إنظر إتكالي عل خالق الأكـوان


كلمات تحفة 
ربنا ما يحرمنا منكم دائما​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 نوفمبر 2009)

> *رنِّم ونغِّم مثلي أيها الإنسان*
> 
> 
> *إنت في إيد مصمم الكون الفنان*
> ...


 
حتي لو عودي انكسر +++  هافضل أرنم ليك
ولو ضيعيت عمري هدر +++  لازم هرجع ليك
دا انت فادي البشر +++ بدمك الثمين
تغسل إثمي وتغفر +++ وترفع عني الانين
دايما بتسمع لصوتي الحزين
والاقي حبك الهي 
اعظم حب علي مر السنين
احبك يارب يا قوتي

كلمات في غايه الجمال والروعه
كالعاده استاذي الغالي 
منتظرين دايما تأملاتك المعزيه
لقلوبنا التعبانه
يسوع يملئ حياتك فرح وسعاده
ويستخدم كلماتك دايما لمجد اسمه القدوس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2009)

> ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان
> 
> 
> عايش مطمِّن. إلهي حي. وعمري ما لقيته نعسـان


*كلمات اكثر من رائعه يا استاذنا
ربنا يباركك ويبارك موهبتك الجميله*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2009)

> *ُأنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان*​
> *تهتم ليه إنظر إتكالي عل خالق الأكـوان*​



رووووووووووووووووووعة بجد يا استاذ فريدى 
تسلم ايدك وكتاباتك الغالية
ربنا ينمى موهبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*



تعالى خذ منه حرية


يعطيلك غفران للخطية


تبرير ومجد وتنال العطيـة


ثق فية ده أقواله دايمًا شهيـة


كلامه عظيم كل عطاياه سماويـة


حتى لو قلبك ضعيف هو محبته قوية


مش هتحني ظهرك ومعاه مفيش عبودية

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كلمات اكثر من رااااااااااااائعه استاذ فريدى 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى ليك على الكلمات الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمى موهبتك الرائعه ​*​


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> عمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان​
> 
> كلمات في غاية الروعة استاذنا الحبيب
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


 

*شكرًا لك يارب *

*لأنك لا تطردنا من أمام وجهك *

*بل يستقر علينا رضاك من أجل الدم الكريم المسفوك*


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> > *إنت في إيد مصمم الكون الفنان*
> > *ُأنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان*
> > *تهتم ليه إنظر إتكالي عل خالق الأكـوان*​​​
> 
> ...


 


*شكرًا لك يارب ... مفيش أحن منَّك ... وقلبك لا يعرف القساوة *

إشعياء 32 : 2 
وَيَكُونُ إِنْسَانٌ *كَمَخْبَأٍ* مِنَ الرِّيحِ *وَسِتَارَةٍ* مِنَ السَّيْلِ *كَسَوَاقِي* مَاءٍ فِي مَكَانٍ يَابِسٍ *كَظِلِّ صَخْرَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ* فِي أَرْضٍ *مُعْيِيَةٍ*.


----------



## zezza (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			تهتم ليه إنظر إتكالي عل خالق الأكـوان

بأعلن عن مجده وعمري ما نِمت مرة جعان

ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
كلام جميل جدا اخويا فريدى 
ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم 
فعلا ربنا حنين جدا و ما بينساش حد ...المهم احنا نرمى اتكالنا عليه 
شكرا على الكلمات الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و موهبتك


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

elias017 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*لنا قبول عنده لقد قال *

متى 11 : 28 
*تَعَالَوْا* إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ *وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ*.


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> رائع يااستاذ فريدى​
> 
> كلمات معبرة ورائعة​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 

*من حقنا إننا نرنم ... لقد نزع كل حزن من قلوبنا *

مزمور 40 : 3 
*وَجَعَلَ* فِي فَمِي *تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً* تَسْبِيحَةً لإِلَهِنَا. كَثِيرُونَ يَرُونَ وَيَخَافُونَ وَيَتَوَكَّلُونَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ.


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *جميل جميل جميل بجد*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك استاذى العزيز*
> *ربى يسعدك ويبارك تعب خدمتك*
> **​


 

*شكرًا لمرورك الجميل / *just member

كورنثوس الاولى 15 : 58 
إِذاً يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ كُونُوا رَاسِخِينَ غَيْرَ مُتَزَعْزِعِينَ 
*مُكْثِرِينَ* فِي عَمَلِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ *عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ تَعَبَكُمْ لَيْسَ بَاطِلاً* *فِي الرَّبِّ. 
*


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

coptic_knight قال:


> *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*الكتاب قال *

فيلبي 4 : 6 
*لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا* بِشَيْءٍ، بَلْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالدُّعَاءِ مَعَ الشُّكْرِ، لِتُعْلَمْ طِلْبَاتُكُمْ لَدَى اللهِ.


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> حتي لو عودي انكسر +++ هافضل أرنم ليك
> 
> ولو ضيعيت عمري هدر +++ لازم هرجع ليك
> دا انت فادي البشر +++ بدمك الثمين
> ...


 

*الكتاب قال *


إرميا 31 : 3 
تَرَاءَى لِي الرَّبُّ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ *وَمَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً* *أَحْبَبْتُكِ* مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ *أَدَمْتُ* لَكِ *الرَّحْمَةَ*.

مزمور 104 : 33 
*أُغَنِّي* *لِلرَّبِّ* فِي حَيَاتِي. *أُرَنِّمُ* *لإِلَهِي* مَا دُمْتُ مَوْجُوداً


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*إن كان الأب الأرضي قبل إبنه *

*ألا يقبل الآب السماوي أولاده المطهَّرين بدم المسيح* 

لوقا 19 : 6 
فَأَسْرَعَ وَنَزَلَ *وَقَبِلَهُ فَرِحاً*.


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*قال الكتاب *

تسالونيكي الاولى 4 : 13 
.....  لِكَيْ* لاَ تَحْزَنُوا* كَالْبَاقِينَ الَّذِينَ لاَ رَجَاءَ لَهُمْ. 

كولوسي 1 : 16 
فَإِنَّهُ *فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ* مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. *الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ*.


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*قال الكتاب *

مزمور 19 : 10 
*أَشْهَى* مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالإِبْرِيزِ الْكَثِيرِ *وَأَحْلَى* مِنَ الْعَسَلِ وَقَطْرِ الشِّهَادِ.


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا اخويا فريدى *
> *ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم *
> *فعلا ربنا حنين جدا و ما بينساش حد ...المهم احنا نرمى اتكالنا عليه *
> *شكرا على الكلمات الجميلة *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك و موهبتك*


 


*مكتوب* 

إشعياء 49 : 16 
هُوَذَا *عَلَى كَفَّيَّ نَقَشْتُكِ*. *أَسْوَارُكِ* *أَمَامِي دَائِماً*.


----------



## vetaa (6 نوفمبر 2009)

> *ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان​
> 
> عايش مطمِّن. إلهي حي. وعمري ما لقيته نعسـان​
> *



*اةةةةةة بجد*
*مفيش احن ولا اروع من كده*

*قد اية صورة جميله*
*وتعليق اجمل*

*شكرا*


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*لكل من تزل قدماه ... باب السماء مفتوح للغفران ... ونوال قوة الإنتصار التي للمسيح *

يوحنا الاولى 2 : 1 
يَا أَوْلاَدِي، أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذَا *لِكَيْ لاَ تُخْطِئُوا*. وَإِنْ *أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ* فَلَنَا *شَفِيعٌ عِنْدَ الآبِ،* *يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ*.


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 نوفمبر 2009)

كلامه عظيم كل عطاياه سماويـة​ 
حتى لو قلبك ضعيف هو محبته قوية​ 
مش هتحني ظهرك ومعاه مفيش عبودية​ 
كلمات اكثر من رااااااااااااائعة
مرسي استاذ فريدي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*نعم نعم ... كل عطاياه سماويـة*

*مكتوب

* 
كورنثوس الاولى 2 : 9 
بَلْ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «*مَا لَمْ تَرَ* عَيْنٌ *وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ* أُذُنٌ *وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ* عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ: *مَا أَعَدَّهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ*».


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> :11: *...* :16_14_21: *...*:16_4_16: *...*:16_4_9: *...*:36_33_7: *...*:16_4_9: *...*:16_4_16: *...*:16_14_21: *...* :11:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*رنِّم ونغِّم مثلي أيها الإنسان


إنت في إيد مصمم الكون الفنان


ُأنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان*

*جميل جداااااا
شكراااااا أخى فريدى على التأمل الجميل
شكراااا أخى النهيسى على الصورة الجميلة

​*​


----------



## اني بل (6 نوفمبر 2009)

فريدي ما بعرف شو بدي اقول لساني وقلمي عاجزان عن هذا الوصف الباهر الآخاذ بمضامين والمعاني 

وعجبني

 ثق فية ده أقواله دايمًا شهيـة


كلامه عظيم كل عطاياه سماويـة

يارب الحبيب ساعدنا حتى نثق بكلامك ووعودك الصادقة لينا
قديش كلام الحبيب ارضي بيبقى حلو لكن كلام حبيبنا يسوع اشهى واعذب واحلىوكلامه ذي الشهد المصفى وعطاياه لاتحصى

ميرسي كثير وربنا يباركك يا بطل


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*الكتاب قال *

مزمور 42 : 5 
لِمَاذَا *أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي* وَلِمَاذَا *تَئِنِّينَ* فِيَّ؟ *ارْتَجِي اللهَ* لأَنِّي بَعْدُ أَحْمَدُهُ لأَجْلِ خَلاَصِ وَجْهِهِ. 
​
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*



دايمًا حافظلي أكلي عمرة ... ما كسر قلبي

أنقر للتوسيع...

تاامل بجد جميل
مرسي يااخي فريدي 
دمت في محبة يسوع 
مودتي *​


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

joyful song قال:


> فريدي ما بعرف شو بدي اقول لساني وقلمي عاجزان عن هذا الوصف الباهر الآخاذ بمضامين والمعاني
> 
> وعجبني
> 
> ...


 

*صلاتك رائعة وكلها ثقة وإيمان *

*فهي ُتعظم ... الرب ... وكلمته ... ومواعيده *

*نعم نعم ... كل عطاياه سماوية ... لأنه هو سماوي *


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*مكتوب *

متى 10 : 31 
فَلاَ تَخَافُوا. *أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ* كَثِيرَةٍ.


----------



## ارووجة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

واو كلام روووووووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك حياااتك
في انتظار المزيييييد ^_^


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> واو كلام روووووووووووووووعة
> ربنا يبارك حياااتك
> في انتظار المزيييييد ^_^


 


*شكرًا أختنا ارووجة على مرورك *

*الكتاب قال *

أفسس 1 : 3
 *مُبَارَكٌ* اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي *بَارَكَنَا* *بِكُلِّ بَرَكَةٍ* *رُوحِيَّةٍ* فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ،


----------



## JOJE (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ُأنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان
ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان 
بجد كلام في  منتهي الروعه
 ربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

joje قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*مكتوب *

متى 25 : 34 
ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ *عَنْ يَمِينِهِ* *تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي* *رِثُوا* الْمَلَكُوتَ *الْمُعَدَّ* لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ.


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل جدا فعلا موضوع معزى وجميل جدا


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> جميل جدا فعلا موضوع معزى وجميل جدا


 

*شكرًا ليكي عاشقة البابا كيرلس *

*على مرورك وتشجيعك* 

تسالونيكي الثانية 2 : 16 ، 17
وَرَبُّنَا نَفْسُهُ *يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ،* وَاللهُ *أَبُونَا* الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا 
*وَأَعْطَانَا عَزَاءً* أَبَدِيّاً وَرَجَاءً صَالِحاً بِالنِّعْمَةِ، 
*يُعَزِّي* قُلُوبَكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُكُمْ فِي كُلِّ كَلاَمٍ وَعَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ.


----------



## Alexander.t (6 نوفمبر 2009)

> *حتى لو قلبك ضعيف هو محبته قوية*
> 
> *مش هتحني ظهرك ومعاه مفيش عبودية*




​
*جميله جدا بجد كلماتك معزيه فعلا*​*ميرسى استاذى الغالى ربنا يباركك*​​​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (6 نوفمبر 2009)

كلمات جميلة وبسيطة لكنها معبرة جدا ورائعة جدا شكرا الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 نوفمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان*​
> *عايش مطمِّن. إلهي حي. وعمري ما لقيته نعسـان*​




*يعلم المسيح ان الكلام ده حاسة انه جاى ليا انهاردة من حضرتك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*
*وصلواتك من اجلى لأنى  فى اصعب ايام حياتى وبتحارب كتير اوى اليومين دول*​


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*مكتوب *

يوحنا 8 : 36 
فَإِنْ *حَرَّرَكُمْ* الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ *أَحْرَاراً*.


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> كلمات جميلة وبسيطة لكنها معبرة جدا ورائعة جدا
> شكرا الرب يبارك حياتكم


 

*شكرًا لمرورك وتقديرك وتشجيعك *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 نوفمبر 2009)

> حتى لو قلبك ضعيف هو محبته قوية



روعة كالعادة
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

Stray sheep قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*الرب بيرسل الكلام في حينه ... لأنه يعلم إحتياجنا تمامًا*

*يارب بارك أختنا *Stray sheep

*إحفظها من كل شر*
*حاوطها بزراعيك المثقوبتين*
*يا من دفعت فينا دمك الغالي خلص يارب*
*كل أحوالنا بين يديك لذا فلسنا متروكين لحيل العدو*
*أنت ترعانا بكمال قلبك وبمهارة يديك. معنا في أيام الضيق*
*ثبتنا في حقك. قوينا بمواعيدك نحن لك ولغيرك لن نكون*
*إجعل من الحروب والمضايقات فرصة لنمونا الروحي*
*وإن إستمرت التجارب. دعنا نراك فيها مُمجدًا*
*متعنا بانتصارك لنيسر في موكب نصرتك*
*أرسل سلامك ليستقر في قلوبنا*
*نطلب منك واثقين أنك تسمع*
*أنت تستجيب بقوة إقتدارك*
*ولي حسب ما نحتاج*
*أنت لنا ُمعين*
*آآآآآمين*


​


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*فعلاً محبة الرب قوية *

*فلم تغيرها كراحية الأعداء ... ولم تغير مسارها كلمات الأحباء *

*الله حبه صادق*


----------



## lovely dove (6 نوفمبر 2009)

> *عمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان*​
> *عايش مطمِّن. إلهي حي. وعمري ما لقيته نعسـان*​



روووووووووعه استاذ فريدي 
قصيده بجد معزيه قوي 
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك 
​​


----------



## marcelino (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*حتى لو قلبك ضعيف هو محبته قوية*


*ثانكس على الكلام الاكثر من رائع*​


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> :11: *...* :16_14_21: *...*:16_4_16: *...*:16_4_9: *...*:36_33_7: *...*:16_4_9: *...*:16_4_16: *...*:16_14_21: *...* :11:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الحقيقة القصيدة كلها مؤثرة جداً ..

أشكرك لدعوتك وللقصيدة الجميلة ..


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ُأنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان​ 

تهتم ليه إنظر إتكالي عل خالق الأكـوان​ 

بأعلن عن مجده وعمري ما نِمت مرة جعان






ما اروع عبارات حفرتها ..

على ساحة حبك ..

وسقيتها بماء ايمانك ..

ايمانك المجنون..

المفتون  بحب السيد...

عزيزي  فريدي...

كل الشكر الك..

تحيتي ومحبتي..
​​


----------



## مسعد خليل (7 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااا شكرااااااااااااااااااا الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (7 نوفمبر 2009)

رنِّم ونغِّم مثلي أيها الإنسان


إنت في إيد مصمم الكون الفنان


ُأنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان


تهتم ليه إنظر إتكالي عل خالق الأكـوان


بأعلن عن مجده وعمري ما نِمت مرة جعان


ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان


عايش مطمِّن. إلهي حي. وعمري ما لقيته نعسـان​كلام رائع يا فريدي

الرب يسوع يباركك و ينور قلبك​


----------



## rana1981 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان


عايش مطمِّن. إلهي حي. وعمري ما لقيته نعسـان

موضوع مميز جدااااااااااااا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*fredyyy, الإيمان المُعاش هو الإيمان الحقيقي

هكذا هى كلماتك, إيمان مُعاش​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الله تجنن حلوه خالص 
ميرسى انك بعتهالى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*شعر رائع جدااااااااااااااا اخى الحبيب فري
ى
واسمحلى بتعليق صغنن ميجيش جنب جمال شعرك بشئ 
​*
*مهو عشان دة الهى مش حد تانى
حنين عليا وبيدبر كل احتياجاتى
لا بهتم بكرة ولا بعده ماهى فى ايد الا فدانى
بقيت مرتاح البال من يوم ما سلمتله حياتى
لا بهتم بأكل ولا بشرب عشان هو لقمتى هو بيدهانى
حتى عدد شعرى هو عددهالى
وعارف يوم مولدى وامتى هيبقى مماتى

عشان كدة مرتاح البال وفرحان
ولما بغلط ومن نفسى اكون خزلان
هو بيضمنى لحضنه بحنان
وبيسامحنى لو رجعتله ندمان


دة انا زرعايه وانت سقتنى
سهرت عليا وبحب ادتنى
احيا من تانى من بعد الخطيه ماهدتنى
هفضل مطمن عشان بحنان ابوتك من بعد بعادى  ضمتنى


وهرجع اقول اهتم ببكرة ليه
وافكر هجيب اكلى وشربى منين
سايبهاله يدبرها وانا عينى عليه
هطلب منه بكل ثقه واقول امين​*

*كيريا :​)*


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2009)

lovely dove قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*مكتوب : أمامك شبع سرور *

*فإلى أين نذهب بعيدًا عنك ... اليك نأتي كلنا *

مزمور 16 : 11 
*تُعَرِّفُنِي* سَبِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ. *أَمَامَكَ* *شِبَعُ سُرُورٍ*. فِي *يَمِينِكَ* نِعَمٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*مكتوب :*

إشعياء 40 : 29 
*يُعْطِي* *الْمُعْيِيَ* قُدْرَةً *وَلِعَدِيمِ* الْقُوَّةِ *يُكَثِّرُ* شِدَّةً.


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة القصيدة كلها مؤثرة جداً ..
> 
> أشكرك لدعوتك وللقصيدة الجميلة ..


 

*مكتوب : *

مزمور 84 : 1 
.... مَا *أَحْلَى مَسَاكِنَكَ* يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ.

مزمور 19 : 10 
*أَشْهَى* مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالإِبْرِيزِ الْكَثِيرِ *وَأَحْلَى* مِنَ الْعَسَلِ وَقَطْرِ الشِّهَادِ.


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*شكرًا على كلماتك الرقيقة ... الرب طيب *

مزمور 34 : 8 
ذُوقُوا وَانْظُرُوا *مَا أَطْيَبَ الرَّبَّ* طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلِ عَلَيْهِ.


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مسعد خليل قال:


> رائع جداااااااااااااااااا شكرااااااااااااااااااا الرب يباركك


 

*شكرًا على مرورك وتشجيعك *


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​*مكتوب :*

متى 6 : 26 
اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ إِنَّهَا *لاَ تَزْرَعُ* *وَلاَ* تَحْصُدُ *وَلاَ تَجْمَعُ* إِلَى مَخَازِنَ 
*وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ* *يَقُوتُهَا*. أَلَسْتُمْ *أَنْتُمْ* بِالْحَرِيِّ *أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا*​


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*مكتوب : *

*أنه حي في كل حين *

عبرانيين 7 : 25 
فَمِنْ ثَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ أَيْضاً إِلَى التَّمَامِ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ بِهِ إِلَى اللهِ،
إِذْ *هُوَ حَيٌّ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ* لِيَشْفَعَ فِيهِمْ. 
​


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *fredyyy, الإيمان المُعاش هو الإيمان الحقيقي​*
> 
> 
> *هكذا هى كلماتك, إيمان مُعاش*​


 

*أشكرك أخي صوت صارخ*

*على هذا التعبير الخاص ... لأنه هكذا ينبغي أن نعيش *

*نعيش ما نؤمن به ... لأن إيماننا حي بالله فينا *

غلاطية 2 : 20 
مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ، فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا *بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا* فِيَّ. فَمَا أَحْيَاهُ الآنَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَإِنَّمَا *أَحْيَاهُ فِي الإِيمَانِ،* إِيمَانِ ابْنِ اللهِ، الَّذِي *أَحَبَّنِي وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِي. *


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2009)

tota love قال:


> الله تجنن حلوه خالص
> ميرسى انك بعتهالى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 

*شكرًا على مرورك وتشجيعك *

*الرب يحفظنا ليه دائمًا *

بطرس الاولى 1 : 3 
مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ 
*وَلَدَنَا ثَانِيَةً لِرَجَاءٍ حَيٍّ،* بِقِيَامَةِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *شعر رائع جدااااااااااااااا اخى الحبيب فري​
> ى
> واسمحلى بتعليق صغنن ميجيش جنب جمال شعرك بشئ ​​*
> 
> ...





*لا لا لا *

*أنا هعتزل أو هاخد معاش مُبكر هههههههههههههههههههه*

*إيه الكلام الجميل ده ... بس عاوز أقولك حاجة سر ( محدش ياخد باله )*

*مش تزيني الكلام الحلو ده ... يعني مثلاً ... لوني أعمال الله بالأحمر*

مزمور 119 : 96 
*لِكُلِّ كَمَالٍ* رَأَيْتُ حَدّاً *أَمَّا وَصِيَّتُكَ* *فَوَاسِعَةٌ جِدّاً*.


----------



## eriny roro (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بأعلن عن مجده وعمري ما نِمت مرة جعان


ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان


عايش مطمِّن. إلهي حي. وعمري ما لقيته نعسـان



فى منتهى الجمال بجد مرسى  على الكلام الروعة ده 
كله تعزية بجد
ربنا يباركك   ​


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*شكرًا لمرورك وتشجيعك *

*مكتوب :*

يوحنا 17 : 10 
وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي *وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ*.


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 نوفمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *الرب بيرسل الكلام في حينه ... لأنه يعلم إحتياجنا تمامًا*​
> 
> *يارب بارك أختنا *stray sheep​
> *إحفظها من كل شر*
> ...


*آمين يارب*
*بشكر حضرتك كتير بجد*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (8 نوفمبر 2009)

حتى لو قلبك ضعيف هو محبته قوية

الله يباركن  شي جميل


----------



## fredyyy (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*شكرًا لمرورك *​ 
*مكتوب :*

مزمور 38 : 10 
قَلْبِي *خَافِقٌ*. *قُوَّتِي* فَارَقَتْنِي وَنُورُ عَيْنِي أَيْضاً لَيْسَ مَعِي. 

نشيد الأنشاد 8 : 6 
..... لأَنَّ *الْمَحَبَّةَ قَوِيَّةٌ* كَالْمَوْتِ. الْغَيْرَةُ قَاسِيَةٌ كَالْهَاوِيَةِ. لَهِيبُهَا لَهِيبُ نَارِ لَظَى الرَّبِّ. 

​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (8 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## fredyyy (8 نوفمبر 2009)

سندريلا فايز قال:


>


 

*أشكرك لردك المُميَّز *

مزمور 45 : 1 ، 2 ​ 
لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. عَلَى السَّوْسَنِّ. 
لِبَنِي قُورَحَ. قَصِيدَةٌ. تَرْنِيمَةُ مَحَبَّةٍ 
*فَاضَ* قَلْبِي *بِكَلاَمٍ صَالِحٍ*. *مُتَكَلِّمٌ* أَنَا *بِإِنْشَائِي* لِلْمَلِكِ. *لِسَانِي* *قَلَمُ* *كَاتِبٍ مَاهِرٍ*. 
*أَنْتَ* *أَبْرَعُ جَمَالاً* مِنْ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. *انْسَكَبَتِ* *النِّعْمَةُ* عَلَى *شَفَتَيْكَ* لِذَلِكَ *بَارَكَكَ* اللهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. ​


----------



## SALVATION (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*



عصفور وطاير بسبح ربي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​معنديش مكان فيه أخزِّن أكـلي

كل يوم بآخد أكلي من يد إليِّ خلقني

دايمًا حافظلي أكلي عمرة ما كسر قلبي

مرة ناشف مرة طري بيديني إليِّ يناسبني

لبسي ألوانه نقية تفصيل مُصمم أزياء َكوني

عمري مالقتش ميَّة بيسقيني من َمخازنـه ربي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


تأخرت فى الرد عن اروع واجمل الكلمات معنى واحساس 
اعتزر فريدى ولكنى اكتشفت انى انا الخاسر والان عدت وصححة خطئى
حقيقى تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك ​​​​​​*​


----------



## فادية (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*رووووووووووووعة اخي العزيز*
*تسلم ايديك*
*ربنا يبارك موهبتك*​


----------



## fredyyy (9 نوفمبر 2009)

salvation قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*أخي الحبيب وجودك يشرفني *
*دلوقتي أو بعدين يكفيني إنك فاكرني*
*لا أسف ولا حاجة حبك وشعورك بيأثرني *​


----------



## fredyyy (9 نوفمبر 2009)

فادية قال:


> *رووووووووووووعة اخي العزيز*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك*​


 

*شكرُا أختي فادية *

*على مرورك وتشجيعك *

متى 10 : 20 
لأَنْ *لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ* بَلْ *رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ* الَّذِي *يَتَكَلَّمُ* *فِيكُمْ*.


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 نوفمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا لا لا *
> 
> *أنا هعتزل أو هاخد معاش مُبكر هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...




*
لا ماانا اعتزلته قبلك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك وحاتر المرة الجايه هعمله بالاحمر 
ربنا يخليك لكلامك الجميل

كيريا*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (10 نوفمبر 2009)

روووووووووووووعة بجدددددددددد بجد الابيات جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا و فى غاية الروعة يا fredyyy بجد ربنا يباركك و مهودك روعة بجد


----------



## fredyyy (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> روووووووووووووعة بجدددددددددد بجد الابيات جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا و فى غاية الروعة يا fredyyy بجد ربنا يباركك و مهودك روعة بجد


 

*شكرًا على مشاركتك *

*والرب يبارك حياتك لمجد إسمه *

رومية 12 : 10 
*وَادِّينَ* بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِالْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ *مُقَدِّمِينَ* بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً فِي الْكَرَامَةِ


----------



## SALVATION (11 نوفمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *أخي الحبيب وجودك يشرفني *
> 
> *دلوقتي أو بعدين يكفيني إنك فاكرني*
> 
> *لا أسف ولا حاجة حبك وشعورك بيأثرني *​





_شكراا يا فريدى كلماتك رائعة فعلا واكيد كلمات بالجمال والاحساس ده يكون كاتبها رائع وذو احساس عالى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع  يديم المحبة_​


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*بجد بحيك *
*اكثر من رائع *
*تسلم ايدك يا عزيزي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد مش عارفة اقولك اية فريدى انت بجد ربنا يحافظ على موهبتك ويديلك حكمة وبركة


----------



## fredyyy (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> شكراا يا فريدى
> كلماتك رائعة فعلا
> واكيد كلمات بالجمال والاحساس ده يكون كاتبها رائع وذو احساس عالى
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يديم المحبة


 


يوحنا 15 : 2 
هَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ *تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً* *كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ*.


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

[

*ُأنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان*​ 
*شكرا خالص يا فريدي ع الرساله الخاصه لان كلام الموضوع جاي ف وقته معايا
وربنا يباكك*


----------



## وطني (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*اكثر من رائع .
ربنا يبرك حياتك*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 نوفمبر 2009)

يااااااااااااه العصفور بيفكر بالطريقة دي وانا بفكر بطريقة تانية بطريقة مادية اكتر

رغم المسيح قال اننا احسن من عصافير كثيرة

رغم اني انا احسن منهم في نظر المسيح لكني خذلته وطلع عصفور واحد بس افضل مني بكتير

رغم ان ربنا فضلني وميزني عن العصافير لكني بتمرد ومش بيعجبني اي وضع

لو ربنا بعتلي قليل اقول ربنا مش بيحبني وناسيني ولو بعتلي كتير اقول لا انا عايز اكتر في غيري احسن مني

لكن العصفور قليل او كتير . في او مفيش بيشكر ربنا

كلامك فكرني بفيديو كنت اتفرجت عليه كان للست مبسوطة فعلا الفيديو ده هزني جامد زي ما كلامك هزني

في جملة هي قالتها عمري ما هنساها وكل ما تحصل حاجة تضايقني افتكرها الاقي نفسي مبسوطة وجوايا

سلام غير عادي هي كانت بتقول "صدقني ما في حد علي الارض ربنا حبه قدي عمري ما طلبت منه طلب واتأخر انا مش زعلانة  انا فرحانة علشان عمره مازعلني هو عارف الصح ليا فين وعمله لولا انه بيحبني لولا انه مازعلنيش ولا ذلني ولا كسر نفسي انا مش زعلانة من عطيته "

اسفة لو كنت طولت في كلامي

ميرسي ليك كتير علي كلامك الجميل اللي اكيد هيكون سبب في تعزية ورجوع ناس كتير اوي لربنا وانا اولهم

ياريت تمتعنا بمزيد من تأملاتك

ربنا معاك ويباركك ​


----------



## fredyyy (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*شكرًا لك يارب لأنك ترسل لنا طعامنا في حينه*

إشعياء 40 : 11 
كَرَاعٍ *يَرْعَى* قَطِيعَهُ. بِذِرَاعِهِ *يَجْمَعُ* الْحُمْلاَنَ وَفِي حِضْنِهِ *يَحْمِلُهَا* *وَيَقُودُ* الْمُرْضِعَاتِ».


----------



## fredyyy (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> *أكثر من رائع .*
> *ربنا يبرك حياتك*


 


*شكرًا على مرورك وتشجيعك *

أمثالٌ 10 : 22 
*بَرَكَةُ الرَّبِّ* هِيَ *تُغْنِي* وَلاَ يَزِيدُ الرَّبُّ مَعَهَا تَعَباً.


----------



## fredyyy (13 نوفمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> يااااااااااااه العصفور بيفكر بالطريقة دي *وانا بفكر بطريقة تانية* بطريقة مادية اكتر​
> 
> رغم المسيح قال اننا احسن من عصافير كثيرة​





*شكرًا أختنا marmora jesus*

*على إختبار حلو مع المسيح *

*مكتوب :* 

مزمور 23 : 3 
*يَرُدُّ* نَفْسِي. *يَهْدِينِي* إِلَى *سُبُلِ الْبِرِّ* *مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ*.


----------



## white rose (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رائع اخ فريدي

من مخلوقات الله نتعلم الأتكال على الله

الرب يباركك و ينور قلبك*


----------



## *koki* (16 نوفمبر 2009)

very very good
God is with you


----------



## fredyyy (16 نوفمبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *رائع اخ فريدي*
> 
> *من مخلوقات الله نتعلم الأتكال على الله*
> 
> *الرب يباركك و ينور قلبك*


 

*شكرًا على المرور والتشجيع *

*نعم نحن نتعلم من خليقة الله مكتوب: *

أمثالٌ 6 : 6 
اِذْهَبْ إِلَى *النَّمْلَةِ* أَيُّهَا الْكَسْلاَنُ. تَأَمَّلْ طُرُقَهَا *وَكُنْ حَكِيماً*.


----------



## meraa (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*انت في إيد مصمم الكون الفنان* 
*ُأنظر للأمام إياك تغرق في الأحـزان*​ 
*تهتم ليه إنظر إتكالي عل خالق الأكـوان*​ 
*بأعلن عن مجده وعمري ما نِمت مرة جعان*​ 
*ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لو كنت غلطـان*​ 
*عايش مطمِّن. إلهي حي. وعمري ما لقيته نعسـان
**هو ده الهى اللى عمره ما بيخزل ايمانا ابدا لانه فتيلة مدخنة لا يطفى *
*تامل جميل جداااااااااااااا وصورة معبرة *
*ميرسى ربنا يبارككم *​


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*koki* قال:


> very very good
> God is *with you*


 

*شكرًا أختنا *koki

*على مرورك وتشجيعك مكتوب :*

إشعياء 43 : 2 
إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ *فَأَنَا مَعَكَ* وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ *فَلاَ تَغْمُرُكَ*. 
إِذَا مَشَيْتَ فِي النَّارِ *فَلاَ تُلْذَعُ* وَاللَّهِيبُ *لاَ يُحْرِقُكَ*.


----------



## fredyyy (21 نوفمبر 2009)

meraa قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*شكرًا / *meraa

*مكتوب *

مزمور 69 : 6 
*لاَ يَخْزَ* بِي مُنْتَظِرُوكَ يَا سَيِّدُ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ. *لاَ يَخْجَلْ* بِي مُلْتَمِسُوكَ يَا إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ.


----------



## لي شربل (28 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يباركك بالحقيقة كتير معزي هاد التأمل
حرك قلبي بمشاعر كتييييير
لهيك ما فيني غير قول
‘ن نسيت الأم الرضيع ربي ما بينسانا
لهيك فينا نطمن جداَ وما ننشغل بمتل هيك 
أرضيات 
ونترك القلب ليرتفع ويسمو ونسلم حالنا ليسوع
الرب يتمجد فيك ويستخدم هيك التأملات 
لراحة كل شعبو .
​


----------



## نونوس14 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى اوى على الموضوع ده واكثر جملة عجبتنى هى : 
*ُعمرة ما طردني من قدامه حتى لوكنت غلطـان*

*عايش مطمِّن.إلهي حي. وعمري ما لقيته نعسـان*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (29 نوفمبر 2009)

كلمات روعه روعه جدا جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رائعة جدااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## كيرلس2009 (23 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااا

بجد يعطينا تعزية احنا محتاجينها اوى الايام دى

الرب يعوض تعبك

من فضلكم اذكرونى فى صلاتكم 
​


----------



## طائر الوروار (25 فبراير 2010)

اللة الذى لنا لن يتركنا أبدا بل يرعانا ويحمينا فمن عالينا


----------



## dodo jojo (15 يونيو 2010)

عايش مطمن الهى حى عمرى مالقيته نعسان....شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا فمر...


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 يونيو 2010)

مزمور طيب  وتاامل جميل​ 

شكرااا 
ربنا يرعاكم​


----------



## جدو كيرلس (5 يوليو 2010)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## DODY2010 (14 مارس 2011)

تعالى خذ منه حرية

يعطيلك غفران للخطية

تبرير ومجد وتنال العطيـة

ثق فية ده أقواله دايمًا شهيـة

كلامه عظيم كل عطاياه سماويـة

كلمات جمييييييييله ومعزيه ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

